# colocar sensor crepuscular en un 206



## Pedroalh (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola a todos alguien sabe si las luces de un peugeot 206 van comandas por un rele es que quiero poner un sensor crepuscular y no encuentro el dichoso rele

Gracias


----------

